# In Order to GROW You Must SLEEP



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2018)

by Matt Weik We all know that our time spent in the gym is for breaking down muscle fibers and that growth actually occurs outside of the gym when we rest. Yet, most people aren?t getting enough sleep at night to fully benefit from their hard work in the gym. We live hectic lives ?

*Read More...*


----------



## 240PLUS (Sep 2, 2018)

guess meth is out of the question


----------



## Tomorrr0w (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for the article, it was useful and interesting. Rest=grow


----------

